# Luna First Session B&H with blinds



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Introduced the dog to the blinds today, She seems to be figuring it out OK.

http://www.youtube.com/user/joby1?feature=mhw5


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks great nice and strong I find it odd some people with the Dutch dogs mention barking problems I've yet to see one that didn't bark there asses off. And have seen a couple the barked continuously during a Schutzhund obedience routine.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Looks great nice and strong I find it odd some people with the Dutch dogs mention barking problems I've yet to see one that didn't bark there asses off. And have seen a couple the barked continuously during a Schutzhund obedience routine.


I found it odd that I got 3 phone calls from strangers shortly after getting this dog from people that wanted to tell me that THIS dog most likely would not bark. LOL

talked to the breeder (Mike) recently about it he did recommend to get them barking young to avoid an problems.

Thanks Mike, I was concerned about the going to the right of the blind for no real reason


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I found it odd that I got 3 phone calls from strangers shortly after getting this dog from people that wanted to tell me that THIS dog most likely would not bark. LOL
> 
> talked to the breeder (Mike) recently about it he did recommend to get them barking young to avoid an problems.
> 
> Thanks Mike, I was concerned about the going to the right of the blind for no real reason


One if not the first exercises most do with there pups and young dogs is call the helper out of the blind with a bark/barking elementary for Schutzhund.
Good work by your helper with a look and a tap on the blind I dont like prey crap around the blind.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like her. Have you breed her yet?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I like her. Have you breed her yet?


Dog has been bred yes. Won't know if it took for a couple more weeks.



Mike Scheiber said:


> One if not the first exercises most do with there pups and young dogs is call the helper out of the blind with a bark/barking elementary for Schutzhund.
> Good work by your helper with a look and a tap on the blind I dont like prey crap around the blind.


It's a lot better than this session which was about a month ago LOL. OOPS
http://www.youtube.com/user/joby1?feature=mhw5


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm excited for you guys and hope it takes. I'm betting that should be a real nice litter.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> One if not the first exercises most do with there pups and young dogs is call the helper out of the blind with a bark/barking elementary for Schutzhund.
> Good work by your helper with a look and a tap on the blind I dont like prey crap around the blind.


I should add that many that are attracted to these dogs are new to dog sports and dont know shit about dog training and how to get what you want from a dog.
Years ago when Gildo was having puppies working these dog in to much prey would lock up there barking and it was almost impossible to fix.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

She looks good Joby, she looked better and better the more she did it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Am I looking at the wrong video ??


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Am I looking at the wrong video ??


I think the video links got mixed up. The link in the first post takes me to what he probably described as "oops." The blind video is outdoors, right?

Laura


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

That's the second thing I thought. The first was what the **** was that? 
:-o No offense. I think the links must be switched.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

When I looked at them both, they were in order. But now looking back they both are of the oops video. Not sure why.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

WHAT THE ??? youtube....lol

here is correct link, not sure what happened...it replaced the names after I added the second video...another oops.

http://www.youtube.com/user/joby1?feature=mhw5#p/a/u/1/m-pFbDKuvY4


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> WHAT THE ??? youtube....lol
> 
> here is correct link, not sure what happened...it replaced the names after I added the second video...another oops.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/joby1?feature=mhw5#p/a/u/1/m-pFbDKuvY4


I watched it closer and seen more good work dog must have a bit of a stick thing he gets that in and dropes it keeps the dog feet up to try and maintain full and go's for the lower jaw to try to keep full and try to stop movement.
Them damn Dutch don't like sleeves


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, you're fast getting those up! she did great today! was happy to see she took to it so fast! any chance staci got video of any of mine?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

So you bred a completely untested bitch? Nice work.........


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

> keeps the dog feet up to try and maintain full and go's for the lower jaw to try to keep full and try to stop movement.


is that it?
i was wondering why hes grabbing his lower jaw
how old is this dog?
seems a little chewy face to face like my mal


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> So you bred a completely untested bitch? Nice work.........


I thought they said she would be fully tested prior to breeding her. I assumed that was the case, but maybe not?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike LauerLauer said:


> is that it?
> i was wondering why hes grabbing his lower jaw
> how old is this dog?
> seems a little chewy face to face likmaly mal


Good training helpers have a big tool box they are the ones looking into the dogs eyes and feeling what is going on with the dog and the arm. A good training helper may be able to make things a little better if there not rite but it still comes down to the dog.
I should say foundation is very important between suit work and arm work The dutch dogs generally work better on the suit. As a hole hey seem to not like the personal nature good Schutzhund work brings there not natural to this work so you need a helper that understands how to work there foundation properly to get the most out of them.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> So you bred a completely untested bitch? Nice work.........


 Just a reminder Drew........this is the same bitch that you yourself tried to buy to use for a breeding bitch.
I am not sure what you wanted me to test her for, but I will tell you what I tested and let me know if I missed anything:
We tested her health (back, hips, elbows......all were very good)
I tested her environmental nerves and stability in the same way that I test every dog (including the dog you bought from me)
I tested her toy drive, her retrieve drive, her hunt drive and her possesiveness for several objects
I tested her socialability
I tested her fight drive, her prey drive, her courage, and her aggression
I worked her pretty hard on the sleeve and the suit and she did very well
I guess the only thing that I did not test was her muzzle work, but I can tell you that she will fight you in a muzzle for sure with very little work.

I will tell you that more than 1/2 of the people who bring me females to breed with our stud dogs are turned down after we test them. this bitch passed every test and I am sure the litter with her and Carlos will be a great one. 
Drew, since you were trying so hard to buy a nice female puppy from me for breeding yourself, I would strongly urge you to consider a puppy from this litter with Carlos and Luna from Joby if you want a very strong female.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Mike I dont roll the dice on puppies anymore, too old for that shit and far too little time to piss away on it, and I gave up on females many moons ago, my days of breeding are behind me now dude.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> Mike I dont roll the dice on puppies anymore, too old for that shit and far too little time to piss away on it, and I gave up on females many moons ago, my days of breeding are behind me now dude.


LOL, many moons ago??? These e mails must have been from someone else with your name then I guess.
Anyway, whatever it is that you chose to do I wish you the best of luck at it. 
no point in turning this into a pissing match. You're a good guy and we have too much in common to argue about this shit. Especially on the public part of this forum.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

BULLSEYE


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

looks great for the first session!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice drive Joby, sweet dog!

Have fun.


----------

